# Dakine Low Roller fit 2 boards?



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wondering if you guys have successfully fit 2 boards with bindings into a Dakine Low Roller bag? I've already planned to carry another duffel for all my other gear, so the bag will be strictly for boards, so hoping it'll fit 2.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Yes.

It helps if you can off-set the bindings ie one board face down on top of the other (which is face up).


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes, but if you want to avoid having the boards and bindings rubbing up and shunting against each other, and also have space left in the bag for other stuff then you should remove the bindings from one of the boards and place it flat under the other board.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

not sure what the price difference is but you should look at the burton locker bag. It has another compartment for another board but you would still have to take the bindings off the second board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

from what i have found with my low roller. if you want to dissassemble both boards they will easily fit. however, putting on board down on its base and then the other base facing up you can easily fit both assuming you can offset the bindings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! Just want to update it for others. If I leave the bindings and offset the two, they do fit, just barely. Plus with Burton Cartels, the high backs makes it an even tighter fit. Luckily, I won't be traveling on a plane with this, just traveling by train and buses won't harm it.


----------

